# Getting the alignment(tracking) sorted on my car once and for all.



## crayola234 (29 Jun 2009)

My Volvo S40 diesel ran steered perfectly straight without any drifting to one side, all the way to 60,000 miles. I hit a very minor dip with the left front and the car began to drift, ever so slightly, to one side. I brought it to a tyre/tracking garage and it came out worse than when I left it in. I returned it and they still couldn't get the alignment back to where it was, only marginally better, still drifting to the right. After 2 months of being annoyed, I brought it to a 2nd place in the same town and got the whole thing done again. It came out no better. Finally, 2 weeks ago when i was in another town in Leinster I spotted a professional-looking tryr shop and got it done for a 3rd time!. I explained to mechanic most of the above history. It cme oput no better !!

I just want to have the steering wheel in the centre position when driving straight, and that I can take my hand briefly off the wheeel on motorway or similar and the car will just keep going straight. As it is, I'm constantly steering slightly to the left.

I can't understand why 3 separate specialists can't get the car the way the manufacturere made it and I want it. So far I've spent 3 times €60 = €180 and it's been a total waste.

The technical reports from each workshop don't seem to bear any relationship to each other for the same item; castor, camber, etc..

Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Guest125 (30 Jun 2009)

It looks like its more than a tracking issue at this stage.Has the car been checked for mechanical damage? i.e. bent wishbone,worn/loose track rod ends,broken springs etc.Are both tyres equally worn and the same pressure?Get the rear axle alignment checked also.


----------



## mathepac (30 Jun 2009)

crayola234 said:


> ... I can't understand why 3 separate specialists can't get the car the way the manufacturere made it and I want it. So far I've spent 3 times €60 = €180 and it's been a total waste.
> 
> The technical reports from each workshop don't seem to bear any relationship to each other for the same item; castor, camber, etc....


Just to agree with and expand on caff's post above, there's a long list possible of explanations for this - 


 Untrained staff
 Improperly calibrated / damaged tracking equipment
 Incorrect set-up data for vehicle in the tracking equipment
 Wear / damage to major steering / suspension components
 Wear / damage to rubber suspension joints, engine, rear axle or gear-box mounts
 Tyre pressures
 Wheel / tyre damage
Floor-pan / corner accident damage
  The first things to be checked are wheels and tyres for damage and correct pressures and wheel-bolts for tightness. Adjust / repair / replace as required.

Next, lift the car with a two-post ramp allowing the wheels to hang free and inspect all four corners for suspension component damage, steering damage and general "play".  Adjust / repair / replace as required.

If the first two steps are not done, any adjustments made in the third stage may be lost once the car moves off the ramp. This may be one reason some  firms will tell you their work in not guaranteed beyond moving off their premises and may explain the disparity in readings between different pieces of tracking equipment for the same vehicle.

Some firms may argue  that adjusting the tracking / alignment is designed to take up the play in worn components; in some cases it may, but in others it won't.

Now proceed with the tracking and alignment as per the manufacturer's specifications.

I do not mean to imply that any of these firms are dishonest, but some of them IME don't seem to know what they are doing. I'm sure they are well-meaning but ultimately seem to lack enough specific knowledge.

Just one last thing. There is a fundamental flaw in the assumptions made in designing certain tracking and alignment equipment, i.e.  the rear axle of the vehicle (and consequently the rear wheels) is fixed and never moves from the alignment set in the factory. This is used as a datum for all the other alignment work. If this is wrong, which it can be, then so is everything based on it.


----------



## Caveat (30 Jun 2009)

Great post mathepac - very useful!


----------



## csirl (30 Jun 2009)

> I just want to have the steering wheel in the centre position when driving straight, and that I can take my hand briefly off the wheeel on motorway or similar and the car will just keep going straight. As it is, I'm constantly steering slightly to the left.


 
Could this be because of the camber on the road? Gravity will always take you left even if the tracking is perfect.


----------



## PGD1 (30 Jun 2009)

where are you based?


----------



## crayola234 (30 Jun 2009)

Navan.


----------



## crayola234 (30 Jun 2009)

Appreciate your very detaled response.  The initial 'bimp' was very slight, I really don't think anything serious was damaged, bent etc, but , of course, I don't really know.

I'm Interested to see comment on rear axle.  In the last shop I saw the technician adjusting bolts on the rear arms leading drom the wheels to the 'axle'.  I wondered why the rear end became involved at all, it only seemed to me to be complicating the problem.


----------



## tosullivan (1 Jul 2009)

Dave McCann in Blanchardstown is your best bet


----------



## crayola234 (1 Jul 2009)

Thanks for that.

Just looked him up and looks very impressive.  Will follow-up and let you know how it works out.  It looks like he's got all the right equipment for straight-ahead driving !!


----------



## Horatio (2 Jul 2009)

crayola234 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Just looked him up and looks very impressive. Will follow-up and let you know how it works out. It looks like he's got all the right equipment for straight-ahead driving !!


 
crayola don't get too hung up on a slight drift. like you I wrecked my head & my mechanics head on a very slight drift  & i put a lot of money into it too & never got it fixed .

I reckon if you don't need much effort to keep the car on the straight & narrow & you've already got it tracked, then just accept it and move on. Save yourself the heartache & the money.

or else get a new car - they're cheap as chips (macari's)these days!


----------

